# Automation Direct Programming Question



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

I am using an Automation Direct DL05 series PLC to run pressure tests. The situation is that the testing pressure has an upper and lower tolerance limit and when the pressure goes outside that tolerance for just a split second, it stops the 60 second test. I would like to add a buffer so that if the pressure dips below the lower tolerance for less than a second, it won't stop the test. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

......


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Use a TMRA box, it has 2 inputs, an enable and a reset. Use an XIC contact on your low pressure input to enable the timer, and an XIO contact for the same input to reset the timer. This way the timer will start whenever you have low pressure, but will reset if the pressure comes back to within tolerance before the timer times out.

You can then address a contact to the timer to stop the test only if the timer times out.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

That is great stuff. Thanks a million!!


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

wvwirenut said:


> That is great stuff. Thanks a million!!


No Problem :thumbup:


----------

